# Need Your Help, Prayers Wanted



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

update 
I went to Delaware where my parents live yesterday. My mom is out of the hospital. My dad is really gone down hill fast with his Alzeimer's and has become argumentative and so with my mom and her bad hip. she will not be able to take care of him and the house. My sister that lives about 10min. away is looking into a assisted living home in which they have a alzeimer's ward so that they would still be together. My mom agreed that she could no longer take care of him and the house so she is willing to go dad doesn't know. The only problem is more than likely a waiting list to get in. So until than we just have to take one day at a time and hope and pray for the best of them and that everything will work out good. It will be a long hull for my family.

Thanks for all the Prayers 
Willie


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers Headed your way Willie!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Done willie.


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

This is a tough time for all of you. I have an assisted living home, for 9 Alzheimer patients, so I know what you are all going through. Check into what home services would be available to help out in the meantime. Ypur parents Doc. might be able to get some home care for your parents. I don't know what community services you have there, but it is worth looking into. Take all the help that you can get. Prayers for a smooth transition.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Prayers headed your way Willie


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Absolutely sending prayers to you, your family, and your parents.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep us updated Willie, you know you have a HUGE family here


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

My prayer list will be updated to include your mom and dad as well as your family as a whole.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Youre parents are lucky that they have caring people like you to look after them.


----------

